# Anyone sell backgrounds??



## k8attack (Apr 21, 2011)

Anyone know who makes these to sell or hides? I priced them at the local petshops and it seems ridiculously priced, $60 for a small hide!!


----------



## saximus (Apr 21, 2011)

Where do you live? There are some pretty skilled people on here who would probably be willing to whip something up


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 21, 2011)

Stein Enclosures. 
They do the most customs ones, other than that just search on the net and make them yourself.


----------



## woody101 (Apr 21, 2011)

the title name is backgrounds but ur asking for hides ???  haha Stein Enclousers +1


----------



## 152Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

+2 for Ben @ Stein Enclousers


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Apr 21, 2011)

You guys need to all work on your spelling:lol: enclousers???? It's Stein Enclosures :lol::lol::lol: and yes we make custom hides and rock walls as well as "enclosures" haha sorry guys it is an awkward word


----------



## her_xr6t (Apr 26, 2011)

why dont you make one your self for about 10 bucks....and it has your unique handle on it... if you know what i mean.


----------

